# The progression of my 20gal long



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats awsome, nice pics


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Great job, looks excellant! Doesnt look like theres any Ps in there to trash it. Only live plants I ever had were taken out by my RBPS.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah no P's here. I don't bother with distructive fish and plants. I'd rather enjoy then always have to replant.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, I cant even keep plastic plants in my tanks. They either get biten in half or uprooted.
Keep up the good work


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great job on it, big difference in appearence i remember when you first recieved your plants(awhile back)









so is this tank done or are you planning on rescaping it?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome looking tank! You have some talent there, I especially like the sand/gravel mix there! Ive never seen that before, very creative!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sweet tank BlackSunshine


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Awesome looking tank! You have some talent there, I especially like the sand/gravel mix there! Ive never seen that before, very creative!


 Thats cause its a bitch to maintain. it naturally wants to shift under the rock. So every few months when it gets close to dissapearing i have to dig it out and redo it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

B*****D







It's absolutely gorgeous man-


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Progressing nicely, BS!
Too bad most aquatic plants aren't edible.. we wouldn't have to buy produce








But I think Limnophila aromatica is used as a spice and/or tea in Vietnam..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I like that red pink plant BS. Your tank looks awesome. I am going to let my RBP provide the red in my tank, lol.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice progress BS... what is the crypt like looking bronze plant in the center?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Very nice progress BS... what is the crypt like looking bronze plant in the center?


Wendetti I think. you'd have to ask Dippy I got it from him.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If that is what I sent ya, it grew a whole lot lol

Yep. Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze'

pronunciation.. (if you can understand) Crypto-cor-eye-knee wen-tea-eye


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

That is amazing Black Sunshine. I'm very impressed man.

Do you have co2 in that 20 gl tank?

Hater


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BS...what fixture is that? Coralife?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i love the progress shots. looks amazing


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> i love the progress shots. looks amazing


Thanks!


----------

